# General Business Category > Technology Forum >  2009 CMMIÂ® WORKSHOP SERIES

## Genevie Vince

Please help me spread the word out there to project managers, process managers and those within an organisation responsible for implementing and improving processes.

Dr Chuck Myers, one of the worldâs leading experts on CMMIÂ®, will be visiting South Africa in September and October 2009 to present a series of courses and workshops designed to support organisations wishing to engage in process improvement and CMMIÂ® adoption.

All workshops and courses will be held at:
âHackle Brookeâ, cor Jan Smuts Avenue & Conrad, Craighall Park, Johannesburg

The schedule is as follows:
14-18 Sep (Mon-Fri) IPSiâs CMMI User Workshop [CMMI-UW]
*Brief Description:* This workshop builds on material covered in the SEIâs âIntroduction to CMMIâ course. More than half of the class time is devoted to practical exercises that explore many of the relationships and dependencies that exist among CMMI model components. The workshop aims to help participants address their organisationsâ particular needs and objectives.

29 Sep (Tues) CMMI for Acquisition [CMMI-ACQ]
*Brief Description:* How can CMMI support organisations (typically in Government and large enterprises) whose main challenge is the procurement (or acquisition) of IT and other complex systems? The SEI has recently released the âCMMI for Acquisitionâ process improvement model. This course is a 1-day supplement that builds on the more familiar âCMMI for Developmentâ model.

30 Sep, 1,2 Oct (Wed âFri) IPSiâs CMMI-DEV for System Acquirers Workshop [CDSAW]
*Brief Description:* This workshop is aimed at organisations (typically in Government and large enterprises) that outsource the development of IT solutions and services. It is also extremely useful for organizations (even quite small ones!) that outsource component development for systems they deliver to their customers. How do you use CMMI-DEV to help you select, contract with, and monitor external suppliers? The Workshop uses the CMMI-DEV model to help organisations perform better as acquirers of software systems.

5,8 Oct (Mon â Thurs) IPSiâs Accelerating Process Improvement Workshop [APIW]
*Brief Description:* Learning about the CMMI model is only the starting point for process improvement. This workshop provides practical guidance to organisations that have decided to use CMMI to drive process improvement, and have acquired model knowledge, but are unsure about how to develop improved processes and implement them across their organization.

For further details, please email me at gvince@vincedevconsulting.co.za
I would really appreciate your help!

----------

